# The quads are 3 weeks old today- new pics 4-19



## jodief100 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am in Canada and haven't seen them but my Goat sitter said all 4 look healthy 
and are nursing! 

My goat sitter is the teenage son of a neighbor who is a third generation goat 
farmer and they have 300 goats at their place.  I am glad they are in good hands 
He said he cannot remember a set of quads born to meat goats at his place.  

Kiko doe, Boer sire.  I am very excited! 

Pictures posted as soon as I can get them.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

Huge congrats!    Gotta love those Kikos.


----------



## julieq (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations!  Instant herd!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 30, 2011)

CONGRATS!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooray!
If her kids keep giving you quads, you'll have more goats than anybody knows what to do with in a year!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 30, 2011)

Wonderful! Good for  you!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

Quads!! WOW!!! Congrats!!  Thats awesome!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 30, 2011)

kikos are good mama's congrats on all babies


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 30, 2011)

Duck Keeper said:
			
		

> Hooray!
> If her kids keep giving you quads, you'll have more goats than anybody knows what to do with in a year!


I know excatly what to do with them.   I can sell more wethers than I can ever produce.  I hope there are 3 boys and one girl, then I have three boys to sell and one girl to keep. 

My sitter knows what they are but I haven't spoken with him yet.  His dad called to let me know they were born and doing well but Gabe was out doing chores at the time.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, what's your main target market with wethers? Meat? Showing? Pets?
That's awesome. 

Even though you don't know the genders, at least you know that there's four healthy babies!


----------



## christy_was_here (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, you got an armful to come home to!  Congrats!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations on the quads!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats on the quads.
and also on having such a great sitter! You are blessed.


----------



## stano40 (Mar 30, 2011)

Your very fortunate to have such a great young man taking care of your goats and being there for the birthing.

Congrats on the quads, that's awesome.

bob


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 30, 2011)

I just talked to the sitter, 4 does and two more does were born today.  

I sell to the meat market and most of my customer's want boys.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 31, 2011)

The sitter sent some pics:


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 31, 2011)

wow, big baies for quads... congratulations!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 31, 2011)

I do not need another bottle baby, I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER BOTTLE BABY, _I do NOT need another BOTTLE baby_....


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 31, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I do not need another bottle baby, I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER BOTTLE BABY, _I do NOT need another BOTTLE baby_....


Yes you do 

I can ask the sitter for a close up of the brown one with a white spot on her head.....


----------



## juniemoon (Mar 31, 2011)

"I do not need another bottle baby"

"yes you do..."

you guys are soooo funny.  I am new to goats, and love reading these threads.  

Beautiful big babies you got there mama...congrats.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 31, 2011)

Bad, BAD Jodie.  Just BAD.  NO.

Don't make me.  

PUH-lease???


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 31, 2011)

.............


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 31, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Bad, BAD Jodie.  Just BAD.  NO.
> 
> Don't make me.
> 
> PUH-lease???


But they are soooooo cute!  Mama is pure kiko, daddy is a pure boer.

I really like that black headed doe you have.........


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 31, 2011)

Wish I'da saw that sooner....she sold a bit ago.

*kicks rocks*


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness..they are BIG babies!!! Bless her!!! 

Very cute pics..congrats again!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 31, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ENABLER!!!    Right on!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 2, 2011)

New pictures of the quads!

2 teated female, 5 lbs at birth






2 teated female, 6.5 lbs at birth





2 teated female, 6.5 lbs at birth





2 teated female, 6 lbs at birth





24 total lbs of baby and she was barley showing!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 2, 2011)

Just when up to the barn and couldn't resist this shot!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 2, 2011)

That's a lot of baby  too cute.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 2, 2011)

That last photo is so stinkin' cute!  Look at the brown doeling's back legs, draped over her sister......what a shot!  That one should be on a calendar.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Apr 2, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> That last photo is so stinkin' cute!  Look at the brown doeling's back legs, draped over her sister......what a shot!  That one should be on a calendar.


x2!!! Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 2, 2011)

X3 !


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 4, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> That last photo is so stinkin' cute!  Look at the brown doeling's back legs, draped over her sister......what a shot!  That one should be on a calendar.


I had to enter that photo in the calandar contest for the National Goat Expo.  I missed the deadline for this session, hopefully it will make the top ten for the session starting on June 15th.

Info below.

The first contest is in session and voting can be made on www.nationalgoatexpo.org 

Voting one time per computer.

Voting on this group will end on may 31st and the second one will begin on June 15th.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 4, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Just when up to the barn and couldn't resist this shot!
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_quads_2.jpg


I love your goats, I want one


----------



## chandasue (Apr 4, 2011)

Aren't they sweet! Do they all have waddles too?


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, they all have waddles.


----------



## RioLindoAz (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats!
You're undoubtedly going to keep one of the does, right?


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, we are keeping the paint.  The brown one and the bigger white one are the best of the lot but my step son really likes the paint.  I told him we can keep her since I had to veto all his other choices this year.  

The rest are *sale pending* with deposits on the way.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Apr 5, 2011)

Those babies are way too cute!!!!  That picture of everyone together should be on a calender !!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 5, 2011)

What a bunch of cutie pies!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations!  They are adorable!

Pardon my ignorance, but why do you specify that they have two teats?  It is usual for these breeds to have more?


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 6, 2011)

Some boers have extra teats. In certain circumstances it is considered a flaw. Most people prefer two teated.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 19, 2011)

I tried to get some pictures of the quads.  Nefer looks like a mother hen with all her babies under her.  Every time I tried to take a picture she would move in between me and the babies.  She is such a good momma!


----------

